# Gombbert and Gesualdo paralel, yes there is listen to my verdiict



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Gombert and Gesualdo paralel, yes there is listen to my verdiict*

One accused of murder one accused of pederasty i dont endorsed either so , why do i love listening to Gombert, i bypass is personnal life and listen to the music.And that it, Gombert wrote music that were so melancolic it's is blue print.

So you guys what u think hem???? :tiphat:


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Gombert is probably my favourite composer of the Renaissance, at least when it comes to vocal music. His textures are so thick you can swim in them. As for his personal life, well, if Gombert's not writing motets about sexual abuse then it's not something I'm thinking about when listening to his music.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Do others agree that Gombert’s music is particularly melancholy? I’ve heard two Gombert pieces this week, Missa Beati Omnes and the first Magnificat, and I don’t know if I’d say they were pervaded with melancholy.

The textures can be thick for long stretches, it’s true. This is why for me it’s essential to have small ensembles, max eight, and with voices chosen because they have contrasting timbres. The interest comes from the web of voices and that needs to be audible. We’re also talking about music where the lowest voices often have very interesting parts to sing, the ensemble needs to be as strong in bass as in higher registers - all that matters for matters for making those thick, almost baroque textures more poetic.


----------

